
GitHub starts blocking developers in countries facing US trade sanctions - Andoryuuta
https://www.zdnet.com/article/github-starts-blocking-developers-in-countries-facing-us-trade-sanctions/
======
Andoryuuta
There was also a related discussion earlier, "GitHub blocked my account and
they think I’m developing nuclear weapons", though it has since been flagged.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20537841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20537841)

~~~
dang
Also related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20493699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20493699)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20526039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20526039)

------
rixed
Very naive question: When a company wants to circumvent a national legislation
(say for instance tax legislation) they frequently create affiliates in other
countries. Can't the same be done to circumvent trading ban, or is it
prevented somehow?

~~~
pcr0
That's what Huawei did, which can be risky if Uncle Sam decides to take a
closer look.

------
em-bee
_US sanctions apply to its online hosting service, GitHub.com, but its paid-
for on-premise software -- aimed at enterprise users -- may be an option for
users in those circumstances_

why is only the hosted site restricted, but enterprise on-premises version
seemingly ok?

aren't the sanctions supposed to impede business too?

------
tomohawk
It's too bad these developers live in countries with such nasty governments
that it has come to this. Perhaps their governments will change course?

